# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Nhỏ nhưng có võ !

## puskinu

Các bác cho e hỏi, nhìn kết cấu máy của nó toàn là trượt tròn + khung ốm yếu sao mà nó ăn đồng ngọt thế ạ.

----------


## nhatson

nhu thế này mới gọi là ngọt được ợ

----------


## puskinu

nhưng e không thấy toàn bộ kết cấu vs khung máy của nó nên chả biết so sánh. Quan trọng là e thấy con máy e post nó mỏng manh yếu đuối nhưng ăn đồng vẫn ngon cơ mà. Tại e cũng đang có ý định nâng cấp máy nên muốn biết điểm cốt lõi để còn làm ạ

----------


## nhatson

như thế này thì mới là ngọt dược, ko có phụ âm kèm theo tiếng dao ăn






cái clip cuả cụ, thay spindle cao tốc giải nhiệt nước sẽ còn ngọt hơn nữa

----------


## MINHAT

các bác cho e hỏi nó dán keo gì mà chắc được vậy ạ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thật ra các bác mình tìm dc ray 2hand giá rẽ hơn cả mua đồ mới trung quốc nên chơi sang, chứ con C-Frame, H-Frame hành trinh be bé để cắt nhôm đồng như trong clip thì chỉ cần trượt tròn cũng đủ tải. em nghĩ dàn khung cứng vững, các mặt lắp ráp dc gia công chính xác mới là điều quan trọng.

----------


## nhatson

> các bác cho e hỏi nó dán keo gì mà chắc được vậy ạ?


em thấy mấy chiên gia khắc chữ khuôn đồng toàn chơi 502

----------


## puskinu

> thật ra các bác mình tìm dc ray 2hand giá rẽ hơn cả mua đồ mới trung quốc nên chơi sang, chứ con C-Frame, H-Frame hành trinh be bé để cắt nhôm đồng như trong clip thì chỉ cần trượt tròn cũng đủ tải. em nghĩ dàn khung cứng vững, các mặt lắp ráp dc gia công chính xác mới là điều quan trọng.


E cũng nghĩ như bác nhưng do đang mò mẫm từng bước vào cnc nên cũng chả biết suy nghĩ của mình có đúng ko? E cũng tham khảo nhiều mẫu diy của nước ngoài, người ta dùng toàn khung sắt hộp loại bé, khung gỗ, khung nhôm định hình nhưng vẫn phay nhôm đồng ào ào...chẳng lẽ trọng lượng máy ko phải là điểm then chốt để máy có thể làm việc hiệu quả hơn. Nhưng e tham khảo nhiều bài của bên _thế giới ấy_ rút ra cảm nhận là cứ tăng trọng lượng máy ở những điểm có thể thì máy sẽ ngon hơn..

----------


## nhatson

> E cũng nghĩ như bác nhưng do đang mò mẫm từng bước vào cnc nên cũng chả biết suy nghĩ của mình có đúng ko? E cũng tham khảo nhiều mẫu diy của nước ngoài, người ta dùng toàn khung sắt hộp loại bé, khung gỗ, khung nhôm định hình nhưng vẫn phay nhôm đồng ào ào...chẳng lẽ trọng lượng máy ko phải là điểm then chốt để máy có thể làm việc hiệu quả hơn. Nhưng e tham khảo nhiều bài của bên _thế giới ấy_ rút ra cảm nhận là cứ tăng trọng lượng máy ở những điểm có thể thì máy sẽ ngon hơn..


đỉnh cao của kỹ thuật+ sự cạnh tranh là máy hiệu quả nhất mà tốn ít chi phí sản xuất nhất
bà con DIY thì thường..... có gì làm nấy , chạy được thì quay clip còn thất bại thi.... ra ve chai

với máy CNC gia công vật liệu , tập trung hết sức làm body thật tốt, NỖ LỰC ĐỂ TỐT NHẤT TRONG KHẢ NĂNG CUẢ BẢN THÂN
lí do là cơ khi quyết định 90% chất lượng, có body tốt là có tất cả

còn chú nào có dàn co lom khởm, khen máy mình chạy tốt là tự an ủi, chạy mày thường xuyên thì đảm bảo trong bụng vẫn mơ ước có dàn cơ tốt hơn

b.r

----------

CKD

----------


## puskinu

> đỉnh cao của kỹ thuật+ sự cạnh tranh là máy hiệu quả nhất mà tốn ít chi phí sản xuất nhất
> bà con DIY thì thường..... có gì làm nấy , chạy được thì quay clip còn thất bại thi.... ra ve chai
> 
> với máy CNC gia công vật liệu , tập trung hết sức làm body thật tốt, NỖ LỰC ĐỂ TỐT NHẤT TRONG KHẢ NĂNG CUẢ BẢN THÂN
> lí do là cơ khi quyết định 90% chất lượng, có body tốt là có tất cả
> 
> còn chú nào có dàn co lom khởm, khen máy mình chạy tốt là tự an ủi, chạy mày thường xuyên thì đảm bảo trong bụng vẫn mơ ước có dàn cơ tốt hơn
> 
> b.r


tình hình là hôm nào gom đủ vật liệu e sẽ nâng cấp trục x của e, lúc đó nhờ các bác vào tư vấn giúp e xem làm như thế nào là hiệu quả nhất. do máy dạng router nên e ko đề cập ở chuyên mục này đc.

----------


## Nam CNC

đây em đây , ăn đồng ngọt còn phụ thuộc cực lớn vào dao cụ nữa , body là gì nếu gắm con dao cùi vào là chết thẳng cẳng . Body ngon, spindle ngon dao sẽ bền hơn , nhưng dao cũng có 5 ---7 loại dao, dao mắc chưa chắc ngon nhưng dao rẻ là dao bèo ( trừ khi may mắn mua được mấy em japan mới với giá đồng nát )

----------


## CBNN

cái clip  đầu tiên của cụ puskinu post lên , phôi nó không chịu đứt dứt khoát , nó bủn xoắn lại như thế làm sao gọi là ngọt được ? Tăng tốc thêm chút nữa là đi con dao liền .  
  so sánh với cái clip của cụ NhatSon thì thấy khác biệt hoàn toàn .

----------


## nhatson

> cái clip  đầu tiên của cụ puskinu post lên , phôi nó không chịu đứt dứt khoát , nó bủn xoắn lại như thế làm sao gọi là ngọt được ? Tăng tốc thêm chút nữa là đi con dao liền .  
>   so sánh với cái clip của cụ NhatSon thì thấy khác biệt hoàn toàn .


em thấy ko good ở chỗ spindle, dùng dao lớn cái spindle đó rõ ràng là ko chịu nổi, cái khung ấy em thấy đủ tốt đẻ điêu khắc
mà đổi lên con spindle cao tốc giải nhiệt nước <>  hơi phí cái spindle , khi đó cái khung lại hơi bèo

quan điểm của em đã xác định chơi đồng nhôm thì phải cố phần thân máy tốt, lúc build ko nên tự an ủi như vậy là đủ tốt

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu phoi đồng không đứt mà tạo dây thì có thề do bước nhích dao quá lớn , dao cùn me , đồng đỏ quá dẻo khi ăn sâu nó thế , ăn mỏng lại sẽ ok hơn nhưng dao thép gió mau về với ông bà lắm ,cùn liền . Kinh nghiệm thì nên chon spindle mạnh mẽ 1 xíu , không để hiện tượng mất tỏque giữa đường gây ra hiện tượng thay đổi tốc độ quay liên tục, nếu như vậy thì sản phẩm chạy ra vết dao xấu hoắc.

----------


## CKD

Thấy mọi người cứ bảo tốt tốt, minh cứ théc méc là thế nào mới gọi là tốt, căn cứ vào tiêu chí gì? Hay chỉ nhận xét theo cảm tính.

Theo mình phải là tốt trong tầm giá, nếu máy diy thì cũng phải tính thêm thời gian thực hiện, thòi gian dành cho việc săn tìm vật tư v.v... Chứ cứ bảo abc xyz gì đó mà không có cơ sở để so sánh thì hơi khập khiễng. Hoặc kiểu như lấy datron mà so với mấy co chạy gỗ của chị na thì so cái gì?

----------


## CKD

Vậy nên mình nghĩ làm tốt nhất có thể là có thể xem là hoàn hảo trong khã năng. Mà muốn làm tốt nhất thì không phải cứ mua về lắp lắp ghép ghép. Mà tuỳ theo mình đang có gì, làm được gì mà có giải pháp phù hợp. Cả việc nặng thì tốt cũng sai. Chổ nào cần ặng thì nặng, chổ nào cần nhẹ thì nhẹ, chứ làm ngược lại thì cũng không tốt.

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy nên mình nghĩ làm tốt nhất có thể là có thể xem là hoàn hảo trong khã năng. Mà muốn làm tốt nhất thì không phải cứ mua về lắp lắp ghép ghép. Mà tuỳ theo mình đang có gì, làm được gì mà có giải pháp phù hợp. Cả việc nặng thì tốt cũng sai. Chổ nào cần ặng thì nặng, chổ nào cần nhẹ thì nhẹ, chứ làm ngược lại thì cũng không tốt.


làm tốt trong khả năng ~ trường hợp diy
làm đủ tốt cho mục tiêu ~ trường hợp đầu tư máy sử dụng

trường hợp chủ theard quan tâm gia công đồng/ dồng thau hành trình 300x300mm trượt tròn đủ tốt, body tốt thì gang dúc, nhôm đúc ko thì sắt tấm

như chú này, em nhớ ko lầm thì cũng dùng trượt tròn



con bên trái em chắc chắn nó dùng trượt tròn

----------

puskinu

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ặc!

Hai con chim gõ kiến ở dưới là của Vạn Sự Lợi, tớ đã từng tháo ra sửa.... nó là trượt vuông 15!

----------


## puskinu

Em định lắp thử 1 con như kiểu này, không biết có đủ vững để ăn nhôm  vs khắc đồng không các bác nhỉ? e chưa tìm đc cái clip test của nó vs vật liệu nhôm nên ko biết khả năng e này đến đâu?

----------


## Nam CNC

khung máy yếu nó có cách đi dao của nó , khỏi lo lắng chi mệt , đừng đòi hỏi nhanh và đẹp là được rồi.

----------

puskinu

----------


## vietnamcnc

[QUOTE=puskinu;40328]Em định lắp thử 1 con như kiểu này, không biết có đủ vững để ăn nhôm  vs khắc đồng không các bác nhỉ? e chưa tìm đc cái clip test của nó vs vật liệu nhôm nên ko biết khả năng e này đến đâu?


OK thôi, thêm mấy miếng nhôm ốp 2 bên vai lien kết với cây nhôm bàn máy nữa là cứng ngắc! 
Cứng vững bó chym luôn!

----------

puskinu

----------


## vietnamcnc

> làm tốt trong khả năng ~ trường hợp diy
> làm đủ tốt cho mục tiêu ~ trường hợp đầu tư máy sử dụng
> 
> trường hợp chủ theard quan tâm gia công đồng/ dồng thau hành trình 300x300mm trượt tròn đủ tốt, body tốt thì gang dúc, nhôm đúc ko thì sắt tấm
> 
> như chú này, em nhớ ko lầm thì cũng dùng trượt tròn
> 
> 
> 
> con bên trái em chắc chắn nó dùng trượt tròn





> Ặc!
> 
> Hai con chim gõ kiến ở dưới là của Vạn Sự Lợi, tớ đã từng tháo ra sửa.... nó là trượt vuông 15!


Đính chính...

Hôm nay qua chỗ khách hàng sửa máy VSL mới xem lại kỹ.
Đúng như NhatSon nói con bên trái là trượt tròn, còn con bên phải là trượt vuông!

Truot tròn cũng như vuông đang phay khuôn đồng và nhôm ầm ầm!

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy nhôm và đồng ầm ầm đúng nghĩa đen luôn , rung kêu ầm ầm luôn hehehe . EM nghĩ mấy con này chạy tốt nữa là đằng khác ít nhất nó có cái khung quá ngon bằng gang đúc nhưng để chạy những chi tiết cực nhỏ như nữ trang hay mặt đồng hồ hay chi tiết gì đó mà phải soi lên kính lúp để xem đạt hay không thì mấy em này vẫn chưa lên đến mức đó.

----------


## nhatson

> chạy nhôm và đồng ầm ầm đúng nghĩa đen luôn , rung kêu ầm ầm luôn hehehe . EM nghĩ mấy con này chạy tốt nữa là đằng khác ít nhất nó có cái khung quá ngon bằng gang đúc nhưng để chạy những chi tiết cực nhỏ như nữ trang hay mặt đồng hồ hay chi tiết gì đó mà phải soi lên kính lúp để xem đạt hay không thì mấy em này vẫn chưa lên đến mức đó.


nhưng mờ chắc phải ngon hơn cái con ráp bằng nhôm định hình với trượt combo thk  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Linh tự ti quá , không lẽ cái máy của bác không ngon , còn nhìn thêm 1 xíu cha Gà mờ cũng làm cái máy kiểu đó , ai chứ cha Gà mờ làm cái máy bèo nhèo lắm HAHAHAHA.

----------


## nhatson

> bác Linh tự ti quá , không lẽ cái máy của bác không ngon , còn nhìn thêm 1 xíu cha Gà mờ cũng làm cái máy kiểu đó , ai chứ cha Gà mờ làm cái máy bèo nhèo lắm HAHAHAHA.


xét khía cạnh giá hiệu năng thì cái máy china 3025 tuyệt vời ah, bằng chứng là nó gần như thống trị , giá máy  2500usd , loại cái controller là 500usd , còn 2000usd em nghĩ mình ko diy được con máy đạt hiệu quả sử dụng/ view với chi phí này, nếu làm được dễ dàng em ko nghĩ là china nó có thể tung hoành với dòng máy này ở sì gòn.

> trượt tròn phi 35/25 cho y/x hiệu quả cho kích thước này, có điều body dạng kết cấu mới khai thác hết hiệu quả

Chưa làm tốt thì nhận chưa làm tốt, đang phấn đấu epoxy để ngon hon thân gang đúc cuả china đây 
làm xong body chắc phải sang quán nước mía quận tư ngồi chầu để tăm tia con spin đồ nhà ông nào đấy  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

2000USD tự xử cho mình với đồ 2nd japan cũng được , nhưng thương mại là hòa vốn luôn , thôi để mấy anh china khoản này vậy, nói thiệt nếu trả 3000USD anh em sẽ làm được 1 con ngon hơn china nhiều với vật tư 2nd , làm được những món mà máy mới china không làm được ( kết cấu máy mới china làm được em nghĩ giá nó cũng phải gấp đôi ), có đơn hàng tốt 3 tháng là hòa vốn , sau đó thì khai thác . Nhưng với 2nd làm hàng loạt là không khả thi. Nói tới nói lui quả thật trên diện rộng là không có cửa với china.

----------


## nhatson

> 2000USD tự xử cho mình với đồ 2nd japan cũng được , nhưng thương mại là hòa vốn luôn , thôi để mấy anh china khoản này vậy, nói thiệt nếu trả 3000USD anh em sẽ làm được 1 con ngon hơn china nhiều với vật tư 2nd , làm được những món mà máy mới china không làm được ( kết cấu máy mới china làm được em nghĩ giá nó cũng phải gấp đôi ), có đơn hàng tốt 3 tháng là hòa vốn , sau đó thì khai thác . Nhưng với 2nd làm hàng loạt là không khả thi. Nói tới nói lui quả thật trên diện rộng là không có cửa với china.


đồ used em e ko đủ để hạot động duy trì 1 hệ thống, còn hoạt động quy mo nhỏ và... có tiền nhân để lại nhà xưởng thì okies
còn ko thì... cho thuê xưởng đi chém gió cho khoẻ  :Smile:

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Nói về độ tăm tia cái spindle thì em tăm tia mấy tháng nay rồi anh Linh ơi (chưa tới lượt anh đâu haha)

----------


## nhatson

> Nói về độ tăm tia cái spindle thì em tăm tia mấy tháng nay rồi anh Linh ơi (chưa tới lượt anh đâu haha)


thế thì qua hiệp tăm tia,hehe

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Tăm với chả tia gì anh ơi, em có mỗi 1 con vợ ngon lành để dùng thôi hí hí, để em dùng ngán đã

----------

